# Ucaflex Nr. 1177 without its Lens



## sergioiudicibus (Jan 8, 2012)

I was digging through my grandmother's old things and I found this supposedly rare Ucaflex. My great-grandfather was a photographer, and so he has quite a big collection of good cameras.

However, as you can see from the following pictures, it doesn't have its lens. According to some quick research, it would be named Ucalux... 

Does anyone know where could I find such a lens? Perhaps I should use a different brand?


Thanks!

[img=http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/5906/wp000085.th.jpg]
[img=http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/5071/wp000086x.th.jpg]
[img=http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/3307/wp000087e.th.jpg]
[img=http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/6383/wp000088.th.jpg]
[img=http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/2593/wp000090g.th.jpg]
[img=http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/4664/wp000091.th.jpg]


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 8, 2012)

Check out this page.  Looks like yours is the M39 mount (Leica srewmount).  I bet the optical registration is pretty damn similar to that on M39 lenses for early Zenit SLRs.  I would be very careful with this.  It would be a horrible thing to ruin a very valuable camera by trying to mount a cheap Soviet prime.  Make sure everything clears properly and don't force the threads.


----------



## compur (Jan 8, 2012)

The Ucaflex is a rare camera that used an M40 (40mm threaded) mount. Finding lenses for it would be very difficult as few were made.


----------



## sergioiudicibus (Jan 9, 2012)

The site suggested by Proteus617 says that it uses the M39.  I roughly measured the diameter of the camera and it was precisely 40mm, thus the M40, (extremely roughly with a 30cm ruler)...

If I ever get to see one of these, I'll test them (very gently) in the camera, and see which one is the right one!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## sergioiudicibus (Jan 9, 2012)

Check these out (don't forget to use google translator, though... )

http://www.dagnyleif-johansen.dk/Artikler pdf/Elop Flensborg.pdf

Elop Flensborg

Both say it's a M40. Let's see if I can find one of these...

Again, thanks for all the help.


----------



## sergioiudicibus (Jan 9, 2012)

I found some on eBay. Most are Carl Zeiss...

Carl Zeiss Tessar 3.5/50mm M40. s/n 3001819. | eBay

These would probably fit, right?


----------



## compur (Jan 9, 2012)

sergioiudicibus said:


> I found some on eBay. Most are Carl Zeiss...
> 
> Carl Zeiss Tessar 3.5/50mm M40. s/n 3001819. | eBay
> 
> These would probably fit, right?



That lens is for the Praktiflex, another M40 camera. Both the Ucaflex and the early Praktica/Praktiflex cameras have a 40mm lens mount but I don't know if their mounts are identical and compatible with each other.

As far as I know all the Ucaflex lenses were made by Schneider. I had one a couple years ago but have since sold it.


----------



## sergioiudicibus (Jan 9, 2012)

What about this one? M40 Schneider Tele Xenar 5.5/180mm | eBay


----------



## sergioiudicibus (Jan 9, 2012)

I have also found these other two:

Isco Gottingen Westar 4,5/100mm C* #132724 m40 | eBay
Carl Zeiss Tessar 2.8/50mm. M40. s/n 2820299. | eBay


----------



## compur (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry -- I can't say for sure without trying it.  All I can say is that the Schneider would be your best bet.  Maybe the seller would let you return it if it doesn't work with your camera.


----------

